# VMware fusion - disque virtuel présente des erreurs et doit être réparé



## davidpogo (7 Mars 2020)

Bonjour,
j’ai ce message d’erreur concernant ma machine virtuel Qui ne démarre plus.
elle est composée de plusieurs disque virtuel et l’un d’eux présente des erreurs.
j’ai tenté de les monter dans une autre machine en Guest, c’est fonctionnel pour tous sauf celui qui présente des erreurs.
savez vous comment réparer ce disque virtuel ?
savez vous si un logiciel ou une entreprise professionnelle peut récupérer les données ?
mon travail professionnel est dans cette VM et je n’ai pas de backland récent...c’est critique...
merci par avance


----------



## sinbad21 (7 Mars 2020)

Bonjour,
Il faudrait que tu télécharges le logiciel VMware vSphere je pense. En tout cas c’est ce que je déduis de cette page de documentation.


----------



## kasimodem (7 Mars 2020)

Bonjour,

Attention à la confusion, VSphere n'est pas un logiciel, c'est un système d'exploitation de virtualisation professionnel qui ne vous sera d'aucune utilité dans ce cas.
Pour Fusion, il y a par exemple cette page qui décrit le problème et propose des solutions.


----------



## davidpogo (7 Mars 2020)

sinbad21 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Il faudrait que tu télécharges le logiciel VMware vSphere je pense. En tout cas c’est ce que je déduis de cette page de documentation.


effectivement Vsphere est un logiciel Pro et ne peut pas m'aider


----------

